# Happy Birthday Heather!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heather12/28

Hav a great Day!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Heya Heather! Wishing you a really wonderful birthday tomorrow!*

I hope to see you in the next couple of months too!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::llama::cheer2:Happy Birthday Heather!:cheer2::llama:arty:

Hope you have a fun-filled day!

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Heather! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heather!

I hope you get kisses from an adorable black and tan puppy!

Amanda


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heather!!!!!!:cheer2:arty::whoo::cheer2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY HEATHER!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty::juggle:Here's hoping this is your best birthday ever!:juggle:arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heather!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone :biggrin1: I will try to have a great day, though I'm not real happy as we just got snow last night and we are under a server weather alert and are to be getting even more snow :frusty: up until this point the only snow we were getting was in the mountains and that was just fine with me.

And Amanda I always get kisses from a certain black and tan in fact we call him the fastest tongue in the west ound: even when we think we are onto him he is just slightly faster than we are.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it will be a great day and your best year ever!!!
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEATHER. HAV A GREAT DAY!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Heather, Happy birthday!! I hope you can hunker down, cozy up and "enjoy" the snow from the comfort of your home


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! 

Take a "Snow" day and relax a little! Hot chocolate and slobbery KISSES! Yee haw!

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *Happy Birthday Heather!!!* :cheer2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle::juggle:Happy Birthday Heather!:juggle::juggle::juggle: Hope you have a great day relaxing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEATHER!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEATHER!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heather.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*DITTO! DITTO!*


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Heather have a wonderful Birthday!!!*
:cheer2:arty:arty::drum:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks again everyone:becky: You guys are all great. We had a pretty good day, we mainly watched the snow coming down like crazy, my family took me out to dinner that was nice not having to cookeace: it continued to snow through the night and this morning the puppies were not quite sure what to think of all the white stuff. lol I have included some pictures of them checking out the snow. It was pretty funny though as Cher never wants to come in, she always wants to stay out side a little longer to play, but today I guess it was a whole nother storyound: She did her business right away and was scratching on the door like mad until I let her back in :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Heather! arty: :clap2: :cheer2:*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, that picture of them looking into the door begging to be let back in is just priceless! Glad you had a good birthday even if it was snowing like crazy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cute picture! *Happy Birthday and have great year!*


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Heather,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully it will thaw out by the time February comes around. You are planning on coming to Santa Clara, aren't you?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I just love the picture of them all at the door...it just melts my heart!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heather.

The picture of the pups at the door is so cute - little things were cold.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Heather!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Katrina, Lina, Poornima, Jan, Marie, Linda and Elaine :faint:
Yes Elaine we still are planning on coming to Santa Clara, my friend and I are hoping that the weather will be descent enough so that we can bring the RV instead of staying in a hotel. Keep your fingers crossed for us :biggrin1: Will we be seeing you there too?

I hope everyone has a wonderful and healthy New Year! And LOTS of Ribbons :becky:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

